# Linux MINT Sarah Plex



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi,

When i Installed Plex and wanted to add my movies from my hdd (have 1 hdd&1 ssd) and I get this

My SSD 32GB/HD 640GB


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 24, 2016)

Your user does not have permission to /var directory, it is limited to root. Can you place your share location somewhere else where you have access? Never used Plex, so  not sure how it works.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

Umm no sadly. My SSD is too small to add 334GB of Movies. When i9 copy my location to my Plex Location nothing is seen.

Like this */media/lplexserv/PlexServer/Blindspot*

I want Permissions but...


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 24, 2016)

Have you checked out this wiki? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Plex

Edit: Installing now.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

Read HERE


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 24, 2016)

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200273978-Linux-User-and-Storage-configuration

There is a config file you can edit to change the default media directory in the article above. /etc/sysconfig/PlexMediaServer

Alternatively you would have to run plex as root or give ownership to your user for the needed directories with chown (not sure that either would be ideal)


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't seem to find that


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 24, 2016)

*Ubuntu/Fedora* - /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Preferences.xml

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/201105343-Advanced-Server-Settings


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

OK now what? 

Sorry I'm new to Linux. There isn't any config file that i can see


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 24, 2016)

When I launch plex media manager, it takes me to a web page where I can select media location
.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll come back to this IF Windows Xp doesn't install (probably due to the CD being scratched badly) but again I've tried W7 to W10 and my CPU seems to be the problem mainly as I can only stream 2 Movies but I have friends who have my Account Info. and they want to watch my movies to. So I'll come back to this IF things don't work out


----------



## slozomby (Oct 5, 2016)

the simplest solution is to log in as root. make the share you need. then log out. you are getting permission errors because the user you are logged in does not have administration privileges.

the errors from the original screenshot are all samba related. you might want to check that its installed and running correctly.


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 5, 2016)

slozomby said:


> the simplest solution is to log in as root. make the share you need. then log out. you are getting permission errors because the user you are logged in does not have administration privileges.
> 
> the errors from the original screenshot are all samba related. you might want to check that its installed and running correctly.



It's usually bad idea to use root to anything. That folder seems to belong to root and group sambashare

```
$ ls -l /var/lib/samba/
yhteensä 1392
-rw-------  1 root root       421888 huhti 10 20:38 account_policy.tdb
-rw-------  1 root root          696 huhti 10 20:38 group_mapping.tdb
drwxr-xr-x 10 root root         4096 huhti 10 20:38 printers
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root         4096 huhti 10 20:38 private
-rw-------  1 root root       528384 huhti 10 20:39 registry.tdb
-rw-------  1 root root       421888 huhti 10 20:38 share_info.tdb
drwxrwx--T  2 root sambashare   4096 huhti 10 20:38 usershares
-rw-------  1 root root        32768 loka   5 12:33 winbindd_cache.tdb
drwxr-x---  2 root root         4096 loka   5 12:33 winbindd_privileged
```

Is your user in group sambashare? If not add that user to that group(need to logout and login to make an effect): *sudo adduser your_username sambashare*

```
$ id
uid=1000(_) gid=1000(_) ryhmät=1000(_),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),127(sambashare)
```


----------



## slozomby (Oct 5, 2016)

jabbadap said:


> It's usually bad idea to use root to anything.


mostly true. you dont want to keep root sessions around. for basic start/stop services sudo is the preferred method. for minor changes to conf files sudo vi or sudo nano works great.

troubleshooting and reconfiguring a service that is not performing correctly its far easier to create a root session and end that session once the service is working normally.

my general rule of thumb is if I'm running more than 5 commands I'll start a root session, do my work then end it. as you'll see my recommendation was to login as root, fix the samba issues, then log out, thus minimizing the time spent as root.

sudo can be just as dangerous as root access if not locked down correctly.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah... I went back to using Windows10 with latest build 1607 and all is fine


----------

